# Erm, have to ask...



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

So we're two weeks after getting a BFN after IVF & since I stopped bleeding (sorry tmi) I've been absolutely rampant. I mean, literally cannot get enough. This is not like me at all, is this just the hormones? Has anyone else experienced this? I feel really down a lot of the time and not going out much or seeing anyone much but if I'm not crying/sad I'm wanting a bit of the other?? Hubby is happy to oblige but what is going on?


----------



## sydneygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi Mrs Billy. First of all, so sorry for your BFN. I had mine at end of Oct and it's hard to take. I hope you're coping ok. I think we pump our bodies full of so many meds we don't know what the hormones will do but it sounds like you're having a lovely side effect! We didn't really do the do during tx, we are usually very, err, active but it was the last thing on my mind when feeling bruised and bloated - tx hardly leaves you feeling sexy hey! Since tx we're very much back on course and i'm loving having that intimacy back - i didn't realise how much i missed that physical closeness until i got it back. Maybe you're feeling the same without realising it or maybe you're just happy to be in control after everything. Whatever it may be, even if it is out of character for you, i say enjoy it!! Love, Syd xxx


----------

